# NCE Power Cab not reading the Digitrax DN163K2 decoder



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm new to DCC and i just got my NCE Power Cab in today and i got out a piece of track to program my 4 locomotives the has DCC decoders in them (i don't have my layout built yet, just buying the main stuff right now). i have 2 atlas locomotives that had decoders in them when i bought them. i also bought 2 Kato SD80MAC engines that was DCC Ready and i ordered the Digitrax DN163K2 decoders for both of them. i installed them in the locomotives and put them on the track to program and i get the message Can Not read CV and the engine has this high pitch whine noise to it. the higher up i make the speed go the loader then whine gets.

the two Atlas locomotives that i have programed just fine on the track so i don't think that it's anything with the track. any idea what is cause me not to be able to program the decoders in the two kato locomotives? one of the locomotives is brand new and the other was given to me by a friend. i know it works because i seen it run on his layout before he gave it to me. both locomotives makes the same noise when they are on the track. they make this noise even if the speed is on zero.

thanks for your help


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a guess here...did you install the "Krapton" tape before the decoder like recommended?It seems that DCC is going straight to the motor,bypassing the decoder.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep you have a shorting issue!
You must make sure that no part of the decoder can short out to the frame, besides the power pickups of course.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks for the response and no i totally missed the part where it said to put the kapton tape. i guess i should read the directions better. do you think i fried the decoder by not putting the tape on?

just placed an order for some kapton tape and i hope i didn't fry the decoder board. will check that today


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

A piece of Kapton tape came with every Digitrax decoder I ever bought.You should have some,unless Digitrax don't supply them any more.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

The only tape that I saw was the yellow tape that was on the plastic that the decoder was in and it was taped to the piece of stryrofoam.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

That was IT.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> That was IT.




Oh ok I didn't know i don't have it anymore. I have a row of it coming so I'll get it fixed this week. Thanks for the help


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

No problem.To answer your other question...you stand a good chance that the decoders weren't harmed as they were bypassed...current most likely didn't go through them.They may have been damaged but the odds are on your side but...don't do it again....If you didn't see any smoke or have the sweet smell of fried electronics,you're probably OK.

I've been tinkering with DCC for a while,more intensively lately,and guess what?I still always read the instructions carefully,twice better than once,and when in doubt I turn to this forum...it is a HUGE instruction book.....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax decoders are pretty tough and they take a beating!
If the lights were working then the decoder most likely has lived.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

just checked one of the decoders and everything look ok.....no burn marks on the decoders so looks like i got by without harming it....


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

just an update: got my krypton tape in today and put some of it where i was supposed to put it and was able to program and run my two kato locomotives. thank you all for the help


----------

